# Depression, Somatoform and IBS



## Empit (May 11, 2007)

Dear friends,This information is to follow on my email on Hypocondirasis, stress, anxiety and IBS which I have wrote in this forum on April 12 2007.Basically based on my experience that I will explain to you shortly I do more convincingly believe how depression and IBS are very so related and connected.About 2 weeks ago, my body felt so great. My stomach does not give me any problems. I felt so happy. Afterwards, I had a discussion with my wife about some marital problems that have been bothering our marriage for months. We do have some unsolve marital problems. It was such a tough and hard discussion which stress me out.The next day I had a bad diarrhea but I thought this could also be caused by a virus or bacterial rotation which normally will heal itself in 2-3 days. And its true. But ever since - my stomach start to bother me again. I had a loose stool, cramping, gas etc..etc. Oh God not again.With this discomfort, my mind is like challenging the diagnose that was made by my GI that I do have IBS. I think and think do I really have IBS or do I have a more serious illness (cancer, tumour, polip, etc). I had colonoscopy about 2 years ago and it proved that I have no upnormality. In this condition, despite I question that I am a IBS sufferer - I also questioned about the validity of my colonoscopy that I had 2 years ago. I start to think negatively - maybe something is turning wrong in my stomach after 2 years.So I went to my GI (my GI was a pyschiatrist for 4 years before he took GI so he pretty understand my case). When I step into his door, he looks tired in seeing me and having this mental breakdown. He advised me to move forward and its time to find a objective measurement of my stomach compliant that is through another colonoscopy check up. My GI also wanted me to promise him that he found nothing wrong in my stomach and I must progress mentally and physically.So I had this colonoscopy test. He doctor refused giving me seductive. He wanted me to stay alert and watch the monitor while he performed the test. It was not so painful afterall.After the test - the doctor proved that his diagnosed was right. I had no upnormality in my colon (just a light haemmorage which mean nothing). SO my GI is still firm with the diagnosed of IBS in my case.He won't give me medicine and referred me to see a psychiatrist.It is just like a vicious circle. Stressor caused (pain) sensation in my body (now is attacking my stomach with IBS - who knows where else next time). From the pain I went to negatively think that I have a serious disease (somatoform/hypocondriasis). And then I went doctor shopping to find assurance of 'what I believe' (that I have a serious disease).I am just so tired with all of this. I want to get my life back. We are working on our marriage and despite the ups and down I am optimistic everything will be ok. I want to mentally stay healthy so that I can raised my two wonderful daughters which needed my full attention. My sick emotion/mental is causing my body to be sick. I just don't know whether seeing a pyschiatrist would help. What I really need a cognitive therapy - to change negative perception of my myself and life. I am really avoiding dringking anti-depression medicines. I always think that those medicine doesn't solve the problem.Any suggestions friends of alternative therapy?ThanksEmpit (Indonesia)


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Biofeedback, accupuncture, yoga, or cognitive behavioral therapy with a psychologist.


----------

